# Fire owners - will you turn off wi-fi?



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

The manual says to turn off wi-fi for better battery life. Is anyone going to actually do this?  I tried it but it seems kind of odd, after using the iPad which always stays connected. In a device which depends so much on being on-line, it's easy to forget you've turned it off. I think I'll just leave it on. Speaking of power, does anyone know how many years the battery can be expected to last?

P.S.  I've typed this on my Fire!


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

I'll turn off wifi if I'm going to be reading a magazine or playing a game. I'm constantly turning wifi on & off with my iPhone, so this will be no different, I guess.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I doubt if I turn WiFi off, since in most cases I'll be using this at home. I never turn off the WiFi on my Kindle Keyboard either. For me it's too much of a hassle to keep turning it on and off.

BTW...I'm using my Kindle Fire to type this.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

I will turn mine off when reading. I don't plan to use it for email or messaging so unless I'm watching Netflix or browsing I would rather have the increased battery life.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll leave it on unless it appears to drain the battery too quickly. As others have mentioned, I leave the wi-fi on with my iPad.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've left mine on since I connected it at about 3:45 this afternoon. . . . I charged it up full right away and it seems to be holding a charge pretty well.  I've not done a lot of movie and music stuff. . . . but I have done a bunch of web stuff.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> I'll leave it on unless it appears to drain the battery too quickly. As others have mentioned, I leave the wi-fi on with my iPad.


Same here. And I haven't done a whole lot with my Fire yet, who still needs a name, but it was completely charged by noon and is at 59%. I do plan on charging it every night, unlike my Kindle 3.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

nah.  if i travel yes.  but if i'm home it's all good.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

monkeyluis said:


> nah.  if i travel yes. but if i'm home it's all good.


Ditto. Just one less thing to do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I plan on leaving mine on all the time for the next week or so and see how battery usage is...I'll charge it up at night.

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Actually, this is kind of annoying!  Turning off the connectivity of a device like this is a pain in the behind.  The whole point is to remain connected!  Turning off the connectivity is the advice Apple is giving all those iPhone users whose battery is draining.  That really shouldn't be the solution; it's a workaround, but media devices like this shouldn't need to be turned off like that!

I left my WiFi on all night with Fire in sleep mode and it seems to have drained half of the battery.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

DYB said:


> I left my WiFi on all night with Fire in sleep mode and it seems to have drained half of the battery.


That's interesting.....I did the same with my fire after playing with it a bit, then played with it a bit this AM, and the charge was still at 75% when I was done.


----------



## trastan (Nov 14, 2011)

No way - my Fire will have its Wi-Fi on at all times. Admittedly, I do charge it nightly with my other devices, so I'm not too worried about running out of power. 

DYB, I've noticed that the Fire disconnects from its wireless connection when in sleep mode, leading me to believe that it shuts down the wi-fi during that time. If your Fire is draining half of its battery after eight hours of sleep mode, there may be some issue. Has anyone else experienced significant battery power loss like this during sleep mode?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Anita said:


> That's interesting.....I did the same with my fire after playing with it a bit, then played with it a bit this AM, and the charge was still at 75% when I was done.


Hmm...even today I brought the Fire to work. So far I haven't done anything with it and the battery i down to about 25%. And it's really just the WiFi that would be draining the battery. (I just started trying to connect the Fire to the Amazon Cloud (taking a while...not sure why) and I'm sure that'll drain the battery much faster.) Now I have the Fire connected to my laptop via USB, but I'm not sure it's charging anything. So I wonder if the wall-outlet charger is the only way to charge it!

Edit> Actually, it is charging just connected to the USB! Good thing I had my BlackBerry charger with me. (Same connections as the Fire.) But I'm noticing that it stops charging when you turn the Fire on. The charging kicks in when the Fire goes into sleep mode.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

DYB said:


> Edit> Actually, it is charging just connected to the USB! Good thing I had my BlackBerry charger with me. (Same connections as the Fire.) But I'm noticing that it stops charging when you turn the Fire on. The charging kicks in when the Fire goes into sleep mode.


Good to know. Running out of a/c outlets at home and every device on a strip has funky connectors that take up more than one space. grrr. But DH got a charging station last year for his many devices, there's room for the Fire if it can charge through a USB cable. 

Battery life: I unplugged my Fire from the charger about 7 hours ago. I've been playing with it off and on all morning. Downloaded music from my cloud to the device, just nabbed the free app of the day, etc. I just checked and my battery is at 81%. I haven't turned the wi-fi off since I got it. Now, it has a good hour or so that it can't find a network (the commute) but my battery doesn't seem to be draining like yours.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Good to know. Running out of a/c outlets at home and every device on a strip has funky connectors that take up more than one space. grrr. But DH got a charging station last year for his many devices, there's room for the Fire if it can charge through a USB cable.
> 
> Battery life: I unplugged my Fire from the charger about 7 hours ago. I've been playing with it off and on all morning. Downloaded music from my cloud to the device, just nabbed the free app of the day, etc. I just checked and my battery is at 81%. I haven't turned the wi-fi off since I got it. Now, it has a good hour or so that it can't find a network (the commute) but my battery doesn't seem to be draining like yours.


Hmm...interesting about the battery. I'll keep monitoring it and if the battery keeps draining I'll contact amazon.

Was connecting to Cloud easy?


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

At work with Fire and wi-fi is on though I can't connect while at work. Charged to 100%, then put Fire to sleep. After being in sleep mode with wi-fi on, but not connected for about two hours, battery is still at 100%. 
Though I have not manually turned off wi-fi, it does not appear that Fire is trying to connect. Maybe, as someone else mentioned, it turns wi-fi off when sleeping?


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

If the wi-fi turns off automatically when the device goes into sleep mode, then that would solve the problem of wondering whether to turn off wi-fi when not in use.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

DYB said:


> Hmm...interesting about the battery. I'll keep monitoring it and if the battery keeps draining I'll contact amazon.
> 
> Was connecting to Cloud easy?


Super easy. Click Music and then you have 2 choices "Cloud" and "Device". I selected an album and on that page there was a small orange box with a arrow pointing down, pressed it and a message popped up that xxxx was in the download queue.


----------

